# How do I record depreciation miles?



## Hearthstone25 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm about to start ubering and I was wondering how do I record my miles for tax purposes? Also is there anything else I should record? Thanks!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hearthstone25 said:


> I'm about to start ubering and I was wondering how do I record my miles for tax purposes? Also is there anything else I should record? Thanks!


Keep a daily log of your odometer reading as you start and end each shift. I use a Day Planner, but there are some apps available to track mileage. The IRS wants a contemporaneous mileage log showing the date and purpose of business use.

Don't go by the resettable trip meter, but rather the actual odometer. This will give you all miles, with passengers and also your empty or "dead" miles. The mileage deduction includes depreciation, gas, tires, repairs, insurance, washing, etc- all the costs of vehicle operation. For most rideshare drivers the standard mileage rate ($0.535 for 2017) gives the best and simplest deduction. But you could also save all receipts for car expenses to see how it works for you.

If you furnish water or snacks for riders, save those receipts.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

wed April 5
start 140535
Finish 140620
Write in book. 
logon


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^ I would just add the business purpose, as simple as Uber/Lyft or rideshare.


----------

